# Lady Sansa



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Defender of leaves, slayer of sticks, devourer of snowflakes, Lady of the Lumbering Step, I present to you Miss Sansa.



















Annd I took the stick she was destroying









And I threw it, but she lost it, so she came Lumbering over to me at dial-up speed!









*More*


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

The snow that never melts on her back









"Sansa, hey, Sansa, just look at me for ONE photo" Not really what I meant, but okay...









She found one of the many other sticks in the yard and was happy once again!









Snow break.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

I've posted this one before, and it's in my signature, but it's my favourite. Post-bath pose.









"Yeah, yeah. I'm shaking. Whatever, get your Kodak moment and move on." - Sassy Sansie









When I got her, before I trimmed her Talons of Death.









And that's it for now I believe. Once I find my charger for my camera I'll start taking it on our walks too and make her sit places for more picture time


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

ADORABLE!!! Seriously, that's a cute dog.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's so pretty!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

She is so sweet! There's a standard poodle in my building who loves sticks. I'll see a stick abandoned right next to the back door and know she was recently there.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

My neighbour's kid - who mildly frightens me - hates Sansa, though she's never done anything but walk by their house every day. He used to take sticks and just swing them *near* her, not at her, just around her. That used to make her very nervous, but now I play with her in the back yard and we sword fight with the sticks while she ducks and dodges and rolls in the leaves. 
She sometimes steals the kid's sticks (he "hides" them in the hole of their tree), she'll just reach over when we go by and take the sticks and run home, and I laugh and run too. The kid saw us last night and started screaming and banging on the window when she took a stick. 0.O


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

oh my gosh she is so cute!
she looks like she could be a toy


----------



## stafinois (Jun 16, 2010)

Cute! And yay for more ASoIaF fans!


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

so cute!!!! 

also sansa is a fantastic name.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Your dog is adorable! That child should be told not to wave anything in front of a dog. Good job to Sansa for getting back at the boy.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Your dog is adorable! That child should be told not to wave anything in front of a dog. Good job to Sansa for getting back at the boy.


Oh boy, if it were socially acceptable to yell at a child for being a dingus, when they're not yours, I would. I've told him countless times to put down the stick if he's going to be near her. If he wants to stand in my driveway where I'm playing with my puppy, he needs to put down the stick. And he won't he will just swing it harder and smile at me. His parents even tell him not to do it and he ignores them.

Thanks everyone, I'm sure she would enjoy your flattery as well if she could read!  I'll update random photos as she gets older and such!


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Two weeks ago we got a nice two days of weather!


















The photos are a little out of order, but all the pictures with a blue leash/collar are from yesterday!









I wish she would perk her ears up like she does when she gets excited or is concentrating really hard, for pictures. I have not gotten one picture with her ears perked the way they sit when she's excited.









*more*


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Just her modeling her new leash/collar (though you can't see the blue collar because of her fur  )









Why you should never use Denta-Rings (I believe they are called from) Wal-Mart. My friend bought them for me and Sansa for my birthday and I thought I'd give it a try and monitor her chewing. On the bag it says it has a layer of toothpaste fused to layers upon layers of sanding/polishing paper. And the images all show a dog biting it a very specific certain way. Biting through the tooth paste and through the paper each time. What dog does that? Of course Sansa just worked on unrolling the cardboard "polishing paper" and then pealing the tooth paste off the top at the end to put to the side. Use less.









Sansa says No, to Denta-Rings. Two thumbs waayy down, if you dog doesn't chew like a model citizen.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Annnd then last week we were reminded we live in Saskatchewan









So we made the best of it by building a snowman, ripping out his arms...









Having a snowball fight...









And just praying for warmer weather...


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

And just two more.

Sansa&Flynn playing tug-o-war. Screenshotted from one of the many videos I've taken of their antics.









And one more of us yesterday out in a random field we go to a lot! 









Thanks for looking guys!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's so pretty! I love her coloring and her white spots.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh my, look how big she is getting! I love her playing with the cat, precious. I think the new leash is a pretty color for her, I have similar issues with Remus, nothing shows in his fluff.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I love her tufty head hairs <3

She looks sooo gentle and sweet


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah she's pretty cute and just a huge baby in general, as well as a mini-vacuum.
I wish her ears would go more forward, but we will see. I assume they will always be awkwardly to the side besides the rare occasion when she's excited and they perk up.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm pretty awful with my camera for having a DSLR
But I just learned the other day I can do rapid shots so here's a few of her just pacing around, and when I get home tonight I'll try to remember to e-mail myself the photos I took on my phone during the week, thanks for putting up with all the photos! 

She still lumbers around everywhere she walks, even though she's not that huge she just has a slow mellow speed at all times. Unless she finds fresh cut grass. Gives her a crazy running spree every time.









I really just need a photographer of our life wherever we go, because I'm awful at playing and taking pictures haha









She always looks so Lion-Cubby to me haha. Probably because she plays like a cat.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Her practice holding a "Bow"









It's a work-out









She's clearly excited for the treat after too haha


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

A treat for all of her good behaviour









Annnd done for now probably until tomorrow or I remember to upload outside pictures of her playing


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

So I took a bundle of pictures of San's today. I'll only upload a few of them though.




























Frothy mouth from panting/drooling over treats


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

"Why am I on this log?" Deal with it.









Don't forget to stop and smell the flowers


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Edit:









This pretty bridge









Annnnd her graduation picture from Adult Obedience class. Looking so very serious and proud


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful dog! And I must say I adore the name, its on the top of my list for my next pup.  Game of Thrones?


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Damon'sMom said:


> Beautiful dog! And I must say I adore the name, its on the top of my list for my next pup.  Game of Thrones?


Yes ma'am! Game of Thrones indeed, she's not my favourite character, but it was a name I hadn't heard anyone use outside of the show and she was too girly and soft for Arya, Cersei, or Jax (from Law of Nines, if you read it. If not, she was just a really badass female lead.) I was stuck with generic girly names in the beginning because she doesn't look tough, haha like, Brandy. So I wanted something girly, but unusual.

I also really like the name Damon, but that's because I think of Vampire Diaries and his character makes the name so much better. (To me at least)


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's beautiful! I love the one where she looks like she's buried in the flowers! So lovely


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

jade5280 said:


> She's beautiful! I love the one where she looks like she's buried in the flowers! So lovely


Thanks 
I love taking pictures, I'm just not very good with my DSLR and practice sessions like these work lovely with a few photos worth bragging about


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

I see you finally got nice weather (those snow pics were confusing me, it was 103 degrees yesterday at my house!)....
She is all grown up so beautiful, she looks more german shepherdy these days, how big is she now, just curious....


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah it's generally not spring until end of June and summer by the end of July. 

She's very much so Border Collie size at about 37pounds and still a little skinny. You can't tell with her fur, but when you give her a bath you can see all her bones and count most of her ribs. I'd like a little more padding. 
She does look remarkably shepherdy to me. She was sitting next to one today though and he was gigantic compared to her haha


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

kdawnk said:


> Yes ma'am! Game of Thrones indeed, she's not my favourite character, but it was a name I hadn't heard anyone use outside of the show and she was too girly and soft for Arya, Cersei, or Jax (from Law of Nines, if you read it. If not, she was just a really badass female lead.) I was stuck with generic girly names in the beginning because she doesn't look tough, haha like, Brandy. So I wanted something girly, but unusual.
> 
> I also really like the name Damon, but that's because I think of Vampire Diaries and his character makes the name so much better. (To me at least)


I love The Game of Thrones and yes I have read that, and love Jax. Arya, and Cersei are also a few possible names for the next pup whenever I get her. And Damon did get his name from Vampire Diaries. haha Damon was my favorite from the show when I named our Mini pin.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Took Sans out to a random park today to play in the sandbox she had a bundle of fun. Here's a sandy nose picture. ?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

She really does look so much like my GSD x Golden except she's about half his size. He was 65-70 lbs at his prime.










She's gorgeous!


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Her head is getting more and more golden coloured as she goes. Given when she was a puppy this is what she looked like. She lost her British gentleman moustache, and all of the black on her face is gone. 
I like the description of her in the background "Rare - Bernese Mountain dog collie mix, male, large, baby"








She'll probably reach somewhere between 40-43 pounds at least when she completely fills out.


----------



## Dee2727 (Aug 22, 2014)

Awwww, Sansa is gorgeous! I love her colouring. And she has the best name. Cool to see Game of Thrones fans on here!


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, she has quite pretty colouring, I wish the black on her head would have stayed. She's getting thicker fur too, I don't know if it's early winter preparation or if it's just her normal coat, but I like it.
I thought it'd be fun to do one of these
From 8 weeks to 8months comparison... or... I guess 8 months to 8 weeks, I have no idea how big this picture is going to be. I shrunk it down a bunch, but it didn't seem to be getting smaller.










You can see part of her little shaved belly, and her IV shave from her spay almost 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Aww look how big she has gotten. I love seeing how puppies change as they grow. I think that is one of the best parts of having a puppy.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

I got a new lens for my camera and haven't added pictures in a while, so here's some pictures of Sans, the farm, life.









Her wary eye as I take a picture from like 3 inches away









A full body shot to see how big she's gotten









Looking forlorn









Waiting at the end of the bridge for me









The field at the farm









Low angle with rusty farm truck behind her (note: the baby-jowls)









And this picture because I wrote two poem-like lines for it.
"She sings for me when I enter the house, smiling from ear to ear.
It's in those cheerful notes I hear, she's been waiting for me to come home."


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's so pretty! Beautiful scenery too. She looks so much more grown up than your sig pics.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Hahaha thanks! It was a hassle creating that signature picture so I think I'll stick with it until I get some really good pictures! I'm also obligated to update Flynn, even though he looks the same haha


----------



## Nissa M (Nov 3, 2014)

Wow! I recall reading about Sansa when I'd just joined and she was just a young girl. She's so lovely! And really nice pictures!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Have I ever said how pretty I think Sansa is? Well, she is!


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you both!
She's all grown up now! Crazy how time flies!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

She's so pretty! I love the last picture!


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

mudypony said:


> She's so pretty! I love the last picture!


Thank you! I don't know what it is about the last picture, but I really like it too.


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

It's fall and my favourite time of the year! For both picture taking and weather!
I'm still working some of the kinks out on my camera, playing with Aperture... I'm not that great, but every once in a while I get a really cute picture. So here's a few.

She's so serious because I told her she can't touch the flowers:









She's already kind of fall coloured to begin with, but the leaves really add to the pretty fall colours of this picture!









My house is like a 10 minute walk from this walking path in the grass out here that no one goes on. At the halfway point, you can choose to go for a legitimate hike through the trees and the valley or you can stop here and go back and it loops you back to the beginning. Here's Sans chilling on the bench at the halfway point.









Then, here's the view from the halfway point... in an artsy way because my theme was fall pictures today.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

She is so pretty! Love the pics of her and the scenery, too.


----------



## K&PRICHARDSON (Sep 14, 2015)

so sweet these pictures! I love her name! Winter is coming!


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

kdawnk said:


> Yes ma'am! Game of Thrones indeed, she's not my favourite character, but it was a name I hadn't heard anyone use outside of the show and she was too girly and soft for Arya, Cersei, or Jax (from Law of Nines, if you read it. If not, she was just a really badass female lead.) I was stuck with generic girly names in the beginning because she doesn't look tough, haha like, Brandy. So I wanted something girly, but unusual.
> 
> I also really like the name Damon, but that's because I think of Vampire Diaries and his character makes the name so much better. (To me at least)


We clearly need to have a book thread for us fantasy geeks  I read GoT, Kingkiller Chronicles, and all sorts of other fantasy like it's my job!

Sans looks lovely and your photography skills make me envious. I hope I can get some photos that are even a quarter that nice this weekend!


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Hiraeth said:


> We clearly need to have a book thread for us fantasy geeks  I read GoT, Kingkiller Chronicles, and all sorts of other fantasy like it's my job!
> 
> Sans looks lovely and your photography skills make me envious. I hope I can get some photos that are even a quarter that nice this weekend!



I wish I was better at photography, I have so many good ideas until I take the picture and something looks off. I have a fancy-dancy camera so it takes me a bit to get a good shot that's 100% in focus on the correct areas. But thank you, I super appreciate the compliment haha

Sans is really easy to photograph, she knows to hold a position when I hold up my hand and "Focus" is to look at me/the camera. I used to really like straight on pictures so when I get into position with my camera she usually turns to face me, so I've been working on trying to get her to look elsewhere haha

I was "photographer" for a play date I had with a friend's dog this last winter and it was ridiculously difficult. He couldn't hold a sit, his attention span was 0%, if I squeaked a toy to get him to look he'd lunge at the camera. When I made him sit he looked abused and uncomfortable. Treats were too much, making a weird sound sent him into a fit of barking. I was like, _"I honestly have no idea how to take a picture of this dog, besides a candid across the yard" _

Hopefully you had better luck!


----------

